# BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck



## Salty Waterboy (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe BB-Profis,|wavey:
ich bin ein BB-Anfänger und wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch mal mit dem BB vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und/oder Steinbeck unterwegs war! Diese 3 Strände will ich demnächst mal testen. Und es wäre nett wenn ihr euch zu diesen Orten äußert! Was dort z.b. zu beachten ist, was ihr wann dort gefangen habt, mit welcher Technik usw.

Wäre sehr erfreut! #6

Mfg. bellyfisher


----------



## BB-cruiser (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

#hhallo Bellyfischer Du wohnst doch Boltenhagen warum nimmst Du nicht Deine Gummiente und fährst mit ihr raus auf See nach dem Motto versuchmachtkluch und dann berichte mal


----------



## Malla (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

Fahre regelmäßig ab Steinbeck los. Dort ist es nach links ungefähr auf der Höhe wo am Steilufer der dichte Wald beginnt gut auf Dorsch. Ob das zu dieser Jahreszeit noch zutrifft weiß ich aber nicht. Bis Ende Mai war es so. Maximal war ich bis ca. 200-300m vor der gelben Schießgebietstonne. Weiter fahr ich auch bei Windstille nicht. Besonders im Herbst und April hatte ich auch in 4-6m schon Dorsche bis 75. Und ein gutes Durchschnittsmaß im Vergleich zu anderen Gegenden.
TL,MAlla


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

#h Hallo, kann mir mal einer sagen, wo man am besten parken kann in der Nähe von steinbeck?
#c

Peter


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

In Steinbeck ist ein Parkplatz. Elmenhorst und dann Richtung Steinbeck. Rest muss du selber finden. Ansonsten hast es wie in Boltenhagen. Anfang der 90er Jahre war der Strand leer, danach ueberlaufen von Hamburgern. Einige frech wie nichts gutes. dachte denen gehoert der Strand. Heute ist er fast leer. Gibt leider dort auch fast keinen Fisch mehr dort und Parktickets bekommst dort auch. War allerdings das letzte mal in Boltenhagen vor 3 Jahren angeln. Vergiss nicht Dir die Ostseekarte zu holen, gibt es nur in Meck Pomm.Kasieren fuer die Ostsee extra ab.|uhoh:


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

was so ein richtiger Hamburger Jung ist der weiß wo es was zu holen gibt  :vik:und andere fahren zu den Leimis und angeln dort jeder so wie er möchte  und vor  1989 war es nicht einfach in die Ostzone #q#q#qzu fahren um dort zu angeln aber das ist Geschichte und das ist gut so#h


----------



## Salty Waterboy (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

Jungs, 
ich habs ma versucht und gleich bei meiner ersten ostseeausfahrt hat es gut gebissen! #6                             2x - 50er dorsch
                                                       1x - 45er dorsch
                                                       2x - 40er dorsch (doublette)
                                                       1x - 35er Scholle
Einfach spitze sogar einer der 50er Dorsche hat euf einen JIG gebissen, wärend ich einen anderen versorgt habe! Sonst alles andere mit Wattwurm! Werde morgen Früh ma wieder los bis es dunkel wird!

Also wünscht mir glück! :vik:

mfg. bellyfisher


----------



## Tonic (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

hat jemand lust auf ein wenig brandungsangeln oder watfischen am nächsten wochenende oder montag?raum boltenhagen oder so.das problem ist nur ich habe zur zeit kein auto.


----------



## macmarco (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Jungs,
> ich habs ma versucht und gleich bei meiner ersten ostseeausfahrt hat es gut gebissen! #6                             2x - 50er dorsch
> 1x - 45er dorsch
> 2x - 40er dorsch (doublette)
> ...



Hi... sage mal, warst du jetzt direkt in Boltenhagen unterwegs oder wo anders? Fahre viel nach Dahme, aber hätte auch große lust mal was anderes auszuprobieren...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

direkt einen Kilometer vor Boltenhagen! Das Lohnt sich auf jeden fall! Will am Samstag wieder raus, natürlich nur, wenn das wetter mitspielt! Kannst dich ja mal melden!


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> direkt einen Kilometer vor Boltenhagen! Das Lohnt sich auf jeden fall! Will am Samstag wieder raus, natürlich nur, wenn das wetter mitspielt! Kannst dich ja mal melden!



Das hört sich gut an... wollt Wochenende auch los, wie schon gesagt, wenn das Wetter mit macht... #6

Die Ecke dort würde mich echt interessieren...:q:q Werde mich auf jedenfall melden... können denn ja zusammen raus schippern...


----------



## Salty Waterboy (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

Datt wär nicht schlecht! werd sogar warscheinlich morgen früh wattwürmer plümpern gehen und mich gleich danach in die Fluten stürzen! Wenn du Zeit hast könnten wir ja morgen und am Samstag zusammen los!


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

Na Jungs, daß mit Boltenhagen am Samstag sieht wohl schlecht aus.   Windstärke gute 4 bf aus W später auf NW drehend! |bigeyes  Also ablandig. Vielleicht ein bischen viel des Risiko, es sei denn, ihr wollt euch mal nach Poel treiben lassen. :q   Aber dann bitte aus die diiicken Pötte achten! |uhoh:  Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken geliebäugelt, aber bei den Prognosen! |kopfkrat #d


----------



## macmarco (2. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Angeln vor Boltenhagen, Redewisch und Steinbeck*

Oh ja da gib ich dir recht... bist schneller in Poel, als das du bis drei zählen kannst....


----------

